# LL Bean blucher mocs



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Just got the latest Bean catalog and I noticed that the basic blucher mocs and slip on now have thick sneaker style soles.. end of a good basic shoe?


----------



## Kennedy Jr. Jr. (May 31, 2018)

They ended long before this. Poor leather and workmanship for quite a few years.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

The last footwear I purchased from Bean went back the next day. While just slip-on canvas sneakers, the quality was so poor as to be laughable.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

I recently thrifted a pair of LL Bean blucher mocs, which are likely the "fancier" Jackman model. For about $10, they're ok. The markings inside are erased but they are likely my size. They seem long. They are narrow (which is good for me). The leather is passable, although they were marked by the previous owner and I had to use a somewhat darker polish to mask the problem.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Are y'all talking about LL Beans Allegash Bison bluchers and/or mocs? I have a pair of those and they have been very comfortable, durable and a fantastic value! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

fred johnson said:


> Just got the latest Bean catalog and I noticed that the basic blucher mocs and slip on now have thick sneaker style soles.. end of a good basic shoe?


If you look at the photos of the soles on their website you'll see that they've re-adopted the original vintage sole configuration, which was basically a wedge shape with a lengthwise trough in the centre on the bottom.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

They still have the original models on the site, but there’s been complaints about the quality for at least as long as I’ve been posting here.

I’ve been looking at getting some blucher Mocs, and when I do, I’ll pay the extra for Rancourt


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

What do you pair them with? Casual wear obviously, but I've read someone say not with shorts?


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> What do you pair them with? Casual wear obviously, but I've read someone say not with shorts?


Uncreased khakis, cords, 5 pockets, jeans etc. I prefer camp mocs or boat shoes with shorts, but I don't think that there's anything wrong with pairing shorts and blucher mocs. 
OF, I have 2 pair of Rancourt bluchers. One with the standard camp sole and the other with the Lactae Hevea sole. I wear the latter much more often as I find them to be a more stable shoe.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> What do you pair them with? Casual wear obviously, but I've read someone say not with shorts?


When I was in college, it was popular to wear LLB Bluchers with shorts and white crew socks, pushed down. I wore mine with either Duck Head shorts or PRL Andrew shorts....5" inseam and pleated, of course.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Doctor Damage said:


> If you look at the photos of the soles on their website you'll see that they've re-adopted the original vintage sole configuration, which was basically a wedge shape with a lengthwise trough in the centre on the bottom.


I have a couple of pairs of those, both the regular and Jackman versions. The ones in the catalog they say are new and do have a sneaker type sole.


----------



## Mossback (Jan 11, 2009)

Went to the Bean store in Tyson’s and had the clerk search other stores for the color I wanted. Not a one in the entire system of either color. 

I thought the relatively new “cactus” color was great, but they now come with only a white sole, which makes them look too “boaty”. 

Sorry to see this shoe go.


----------



## Old Road Dog (Sep 4, 2015)

According to a post I read at Ivy Style, the Camp Moc is officially gone, for now. They still have the Jackman model available in the _Signature _line and are a nice shoe for the money; certainly better than what Sperry is offering these days. Bean seems to be a bit conflicted these days as they drop classics, but revive old items like their anorak. I am wary of their tendency to water down quality in their soft goods such as shirts.

One thing that is still fantastic is their service for renewing the Bean rubber / leather boots. I just yesterday received a pair back and they look brand new.

If you are a Bean fan their are some good insights from readers at Ivy Style. The Bean moccasin article appeared there just this week. It contains an official response from L. L. Bean regarding the changes.


----------



## ButchHusy (Dec 2, 2005)

A quick search of LL Bean's site shows the classic version of both the blucher and camp moc available, though with limited availability.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

The newer version works well for me as I need orthotics. The new version has a removable footbed which can be replaced with the orthotic. I discovered this at a Bean outlet in Maine a couple of years ago.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

While on vacation in Maine this summer, I saw a college-aged kid on Peaks Island wearing the LLB blucher with the new soles (aka, the Campside Blucher Moc). They looked great. We stopped off at the flagship store to go shoe shopping for one of my sons. He ended up buying a pair of boat shoes. I was very impressed with the softness of the leather. Very nice. If the CBM leather is of the same quality, I think LLB has a hit here.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Having purchased the regular version of LLB blucher mocs a few years ago, the ones on their website look the same to me now. I do wish I had sprung for the signature version, which is 10-20 dollars more but appears to be better leather. I wear mine with shorts all the time and have yet to receive a cease and desist letter from Lisa Birnbach.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I've already posted about it in the acquisitions thread on this forum and the new shoe purchases thread on the fashion forum, but I felt it was pertinent here. I had been wanting the Rancourt camp moc for a while, but after the news about the LL Bean one getting discontinued, I really started thinking more about picking up a pair. Thanks to a Labor Day sale at Rancourt's site, these just showed up on my doorstep:









Really happy with the way these turned out. I saw mixed reviews about TTS vs sizing down and had concerns about the CXL stretching, but these are snug enough TTS that even if they stretch, they'll still be fine.

Theyre admittedly expensive for a casual shoe, but they're MiUSA (from a maker that excels in handsewns), use CXL, and I can get them recrafted if the need arises. It sucks that LL Bean discontinued an iconic part of their lineup, but I feel like the quality on these is light years better than what I would've received on a current iteration of the Bean moc.


----------



## Dcr5468 (Jul 11, 2015)

FLMike said:


> When I was in college, it was popular to wear LLB Bluchers with shorts and white crew socks, pushed down. I wore mine with either Duck Head shorts or PRL Andrew shorts....5" inseam and pleated, of course.


Or no socks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sogno (Jan 3, 2015)

August West said:


> Uncreased khakis, cords, 5 pockets, jeans etc. I prefer camp mocs or boat shoes with shorts, but I don't think that there's anything wrong with pairing shorts and blucher mocs.
> OF, I have 2 pair of Rancourt bluchers. One with the standard camp sole and the other with the Lactae Hevea sole. I wear the latter much more often as I find them to be a more stable shoe.


would you wear the ranger mocs in a shetland sweater, a shirt underneath and corduroys outfit? Or they would be too casual?


----------



## TallLefty21 (Jul 19, 2016)

LLB's blucher mocs should be avoided unless you can find them for a steep discount. I ordered both the regular/traditional and the Jackman two autumns ago. The regular/traditional pair was an embarrassment; the leather was plasticy and fake. They looked and felt like $15 shoes you'd find at Walmart.

The Jackmans are of decent quality but they squeak louder than I thought possible for a shoe. I kept my olive pair because I got them for $29 but I only wear them when I'll be walking outside. Can't wear them to work or a restaurant because they squeak that loudly. It's both sad and comical.

Here's a comparison pic...


----------



## TallLefty21 (Jul 19, 2016)

sogno said:


> would you wear the ranger mocs in a shetland sweater, a shirt underneath and corduroys outfit? Or they would be too casual?


Yes, I wear that outfit routinely in the F/W. Same with my camp mocs.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

sogno said:


> would you wear the ranger mocs in a shetland sweater, a shirt underneath and corduroys outfit? Or they would be too casual?


A Shetland is casual enough that that would look fine- I've always considered shetlands to be the trad equivalent of a sweatshirt. I wouldn't wear them with a blazer or sport coat though.


----------



## sogno (Jan 3, 2015)

orange fury said:


> A Shetland is casual enough that that would look fine- I've always considered shetlands to be the trad equivalent of a sweatshirt. I wouldn't wear them with a blazer or sport coat though.





TallLefty21 said:


> Yes, I wear that outfit routinely in the F/W. Same with my camp mocs.


thank you. I'm going to wear a barbour bedale in olive as outerwear with the shetland sweater, the shirt underneath, the corduroys and the ranger moc, do you think the bedale would go nicely with this outfit? What do you think?

edit: orange fury, I forgot to ask, when you say "I wouldn't wear them with a blazer or sport coat though.", do you refer to the ranger mocs or the shetland sweaters?


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

Wearing my thrifted LL Bean blucher mocs today. They are "somewhat" vintage but wouldn't be able to say how old. The bottom of the insole in stamped in the "usual" LL Bean markings.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

sogno said:


> thank you. I'm going to wear a barbour bedale in olive with the shetland sweater, the shirt underneath, the corduroys and the ranger moc, do you think the bedale would pair nicely with this outfit? What do you think?
> 
> edit: orange fury, I forgot to ask, when you say "I wouldn't wear them with a blazer or sport coat though.", do you refer to the ranger mocs or the shetland sweaters?


Ranger Mocs. I've worn a Shetland with a tattersall shirt under a tweed sport coat before and it's looked good imho.

I think loafers are more ideal with a sportcoat though


----------



## sogno (Jan 3, 2015)

orange fury said:


> Ranger Mocs. I've worn a Shetland with a tattersall shirt under a tweed sport coat before and it's looked good imho.
> 
> I think loafers are more ideal with a sportcoat though


yes, I'm not really interested about pairing the blucher moc with a sportcoat, I would wear them casually with jeans, chinos, cords,etc...

what do you think about this question I asked before?
"thank you. I'm going to wear a in olive as outerwear with the shetland sweater, the shirt underneath, the corduroys and the ranger moc, do you think the barbour bedale would go nicely with this outfit? What do you think?"


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

orange fury said:


> A Shetland is casual enough that that would look fine- I've always considered shetlands to be the trad equivalent of a sweatshirt. I wouldn't wear them with a blazer or sport coat though.


I'm with OF on this.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

sogno said:


> yes, I'm not really interested about pairing the blucher moc with a sportcoat, I would wear them casually with jeans, chinos, cords,etc...
> 
> what do you think about this question I asked before?
> "thank you. I'm going to wear a in olive as outerwear with the shetland sweater, the shirt underneath, the corduroys and the ranger moc, do you think the barbour bedale would go nicely with this outfit? What do you think?"


They would look fine with the bedale. I have a Beaufort and wouldn't hesitate to wear blucher Mocs with it. That said, if I'm wearing my Beaufort, I'm usually reaching for my Bean Boots or Boot Mocs.

I'll probably wear my camp Mocs with my Beaufort at some point this year


----------

